# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр Ми-14

## Fencer

*Заводской № | Тип | Бортовой/регистрационный № | Дата выпуска | Эксплуатант | А/д базирования| Примечания*

*3 В-14 производства МВЗ им. М.Л. Миля (а/з № 329, Панки, Люберцы) в 1967-19.. гг.*


· 0203 В-14 СССР-11051 1967 ОКБ им. М.Л. Миля первый прототип, переделан из Ми-8Т
· 0412 В-14 ГК НИИ ВВС второй прототип, переделан из Ми-8Т, потерян
· 0512 В-14 ГК НИИ ВВС третий прототип, переделан из Ми-8Т

*3 В-14 производства КВЗ (а/з № 387, Казань-Основной) в 1969-1971 гг.*

· 1028 В-14 15.08.1969 первый опытный с двигателями ТВ2-117, поврежден 28.10.1969
· 1837 В-14 1971 второй опытный с двигателями ТВ3-117
· 1945 В-14 1971 третий опытный

*273 Ми-14 производства КВЗ (а/з № 387, Казань-Основной) в 1973-1986 гг.*

· 61050 Ми-14 …. 1973 первый серийный
· 61075 Ми-14ПЛ …. 22.11.1974 авиация ВМФ СССР, далее ВМС Украины
· 61220 Ми-14ПЛ …. 31.03.1975 авиация ВМФ СССР, далее ВМС Украины
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 30 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 31 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 32 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 33 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 34 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 35 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 36 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское авария 07.07.1977, далее стал учебным пособием в ШМАС (г. Пионерск)
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 37 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 38 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 39 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 40 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 41 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 42 жёлтый 1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 43 жёлтый 1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское авария 16.01.1984
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 44 жёлтый 1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 45 жёлтый 1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· 61256 Ми-14ПЛ …. 31.09.1975 авиация ВМФ СССР, далее ВМС Украины
· 61265 Ми-14ПЛ …. 28.02.1976 авиация ВМФ СССР, далее ВМС Украины
· 61401 Ми-14ПЛ …. 30.03.1976 авиация ВМФ СССР, далее ВМС Украины
· 61405 Ми-14ПЛ 54 красный 1976 находится в экспозиции государственного музея авиации (Жуляны, Киев, Украина)
· 61435 Ми-14ПЛ 02 жёлтый 08.07.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61441 Ми-14ПЛ 03 жёлтый 04.08.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61448 Ми-14ПЛ 04 жёлтый 31.08.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61455 Ми-14ПЛ 05 жёлтый 31.08.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61462 Ми-14ПЛ 06 жёлтый 30.10.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61470 Ми-14ПЛ 07 жёлтый 30.09.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61480 Ми-14ПЛ 08 жёлтый 31.10.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61581 Ми-14ПЛ 09 жёлтый 30.11.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61595 Ми-14ПЛ 11 жёлтый 28.12.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61610 Ми-14ПЛ 12 жёлтый 28.12.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61649 Ми-14ПЛ 15 жёлтый 28.12.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 61680 Ми-14ПЛ 01 жёлтый 28.12.1976 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2

· 78215 Ми-14ПЛ …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 807 красный (ВМС Болгарии) 1978
· 78230 Ми-14ПЛ 16 жёлтый 30.09.1978 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 78232 Ми-14ПЛ 17 жёлтый 30.09.1978 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 78280 Ми-14ПЛ 14 жёлтый 22.06.1979 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2 получил б/н 14 жёлтый после катастрофы 07.01.1978 Ми-14ПЛ б/н 14 жёлтый
· 78290 Ми-14ПЛ 71 красный 1979 710 оплвп ВВС КТОФ (Новонежино), далее 55 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (Корсаков), далее 355 осаэ (пс) ВВС КТОФ (Май-Гатка Советская Гавань, далее Каменный Ручей Монгохто), далее 184 осао (пс) ВВС КТОФ (на хранении, Каменный Ручей Монгохто) списание при расформировании 184 осао (пс) МА КТОФ в 1999 году

· Б4001 Ми-14ПЛ 617 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+01 (ВМС Германии) 1979 находится в экспозиции Luftwaffe Museum (Berlin, Gatow, Германия)
· Б4002 Ми-14ПЛ 618 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+02 (ВМС Германии) 1979 находится в экспозиции Flugausstellung L.+ P. Junior (Hermeskeil II, Германия)
· Б4003 Ми-14ПЛ 619 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+03 (ВМС Германии) 1979

· У5001 Ми-14ПЛ 801 красный 1979 ВМС Болгарии установлен в качестве памятника в Чайке (Варна, Болгария)
· У5002 Ми-14ПЛ 802 красный 1979 ВМС Болгарии
· У5003 Ми-14ПЛ 803 красный 1979 ВМС Болгарии
· У5004 Ми-14ПЛ 804 красный 1979 ВМС Болгарии
· У5005 Ми-14ПЛ 805 красный 1979 ВМС Болгарии
· У5005 Ми-14ПЛ 806 красный 1979 ВМС Болгарии потерян

· 78418 Ми-14ПЛ …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 806 красный (ВМС Болгарии) 1979

· 04501 Ми-14ПЛ 2380 1979 ВМС Сирии
· 04502 Ми-14ПЛ 2381 1979 ВМС Сирии
· 04503 Ми-14ПЛ 2382 1979 ВМС Сирии
· 04504 Ми-14ПЛ 2383 1979 ВМС Сирии
· 04505 Ми-14ПЛ 2384 1979 ВМС Сирии
· 04506 Ми-14ПЛ 2385 1979 ВМС Сирии
· 04507 Ми-14ПЛ 2386 1979 ВМС Сирии

· 78461 Ми-14ПЛМ 37 жёлтый 1979 ВМС Украины
· 78464 Ми-14ПЛМ 10 жёлтый 19.07.1984 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2 б/н присвоен после аварии 02.02.1984 Ми-14ПЛ б/н 10 жёлтый
· 78476 Ми-14ПЛ …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 809 красный (ВМС Болгарии) 1979
· 78485 Ми-14ПЛ …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 808 красный (ВМС Болгарии) 1979
· 78494 Ми-14ПЛМ 35 жёлтый 1979 ВМС Украины
· 78495 Ми-14ПЛМ 36 жёлтый 1979 ВМС Украины

· 75001 Ми-14ПС …. 1979 СВО МО Республики Казахстан, далее передан РГП «Казарнаулыэкспорт»
· 75002 Ми-14ПС …. 1979 СВО МО Республики Казахстан, далее передан РГП «Казарнаулыэкспорт»
· 75003 Ми-14ПС 18 жёлтый, далее 54 красный 08.06.1979 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 75017 Ми-14ПС …. 1979 переоборудован в Ми-14ПЖ
· 75018 Ми-14ПС 19 жёлтый, далее 55 красный 31.08.1979 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 75023 Ми-14ПС 08 красный ВВС КТОФ, далее 5. (355 осаэ ВВС КТОФ, Май-Гатка Советская Гавань, далее Каменный Ручей Монгохто), далее RF-20445 (PacificSky) 1979
· 75026 Ми-14ПС …. 30.01.1980 Авиация ВМФ СССР

· Б4004 Ми-14ПЛ 620 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+04 (ВМС Германии) 1980 находится в экспозиции Luftfahrttechnischer Museumsverein Rothenburg e.V (Rothenburg, Германия)
· Б4005 Ми-14ПЛ 625 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+05 (ВМС Германии) 1980 находится в экспозиции Pommersches Bettenmuseum (Peenemuende, Германия)
· Б4006 Ми-14ПЛ 637 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+06 (ВМС Германии), далее 637 (авиация ВМФ СССР) 1980 находится в экспозиции Technik Museum Speyer (Speyer, Германия)
· Б4007 Ми-14ПЛ 638 (ВМС ГДР) 1980 катастрофа 30.07.84
· Б4008 Ми-14ПЛ 640 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+07 (ВМС Германии), далее 91-3790 (Армия США) 1980
· Б4007 Ми-14ПЛ 638 1980 ВМС ГДР
· Б4009 Ми-14ПЛ 643 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+08 (ВМС Германии), далее Армия США 1980

· А1001 Ми-14ПЛ 1001 22.04.1980 ВМС Польши
· А1002 Ми-14ПЛ 1002 27.04.1980 ВМС Польши
· А1003 Ми-14ПЛ 1003, далее Mi-14PX 1003 31.05.1980 ВМС Польши
· А1004 Ми-14ПЛ 1004 31.05.1980 ВМС Польши авария 13.09.1994
· А1005 Ми-14ПЛ 1005 10.06.1980 ВМС Польши
· А1006 Ми-14ПЛ 1006 1980 ВМС Польши катастрофа 15.06.1983

· 01301 Ми-14ПЛ LC1401 30.06.1980 ВВС Ливии
· 01302 Ми-14ПЛ LC1402 1980 ВВС Ливии
· 01303 Ми-14ПЛ LC1403 31.08.1980 ВВС Ливии
· 01304 Ми-14ПЛ LC1404 30.08.1980 ВВС Ливии
· 01305 Ми-14ПЛ LC1405 1980 ВВС Ливии
· 01306 Ми-14ПЛ LC1406 1980 ВВС Ливии
· 01307 Ми-14ПЛ LC1407 1980 ВВС Ливии
· 01308 Ми-14ПЛ LC1408 1980 ВВС Ливии
· 01309 Ми-14ПЛ LC1409 1980 ВВС Ливии
· 10001 Ми-14ПЛ 11351 1980 ВВС Югославии Уничтожен силами НАТО в 1999 году
· 10002 Ми-14ПЛ 11352 1980 ВВС Югославии Уничтожен силами НАТО в 1999 году

· 07001 Ми-14ПЛ 2387 1980 ВМС Сирии
· 07002 Ми-14ПЛ 2388 1980 ВМС Сирии
· 07003 Ми-14ПЛ 2389 1980 ВМС Сирии
· 07004 Ми-14ПЛ 2390 1980 ВМС Сирии
· 07005 Ми-14ПЛ 2391 1980 ВМС Сирии
· 07006 Ми-14ПЛ 2392 1980 ВМС Сирии
· 07007 Ми-14ПЛ 2393 1980 ВМС Сирии потерян 22.03.2015 года

· 75066 Ми-14ПС …. 28.02.1981 МО СССР, далее ВВС Грузии
· 75068 Ми-14ПС 20 жёлтый, далее 56 красный, далее 56 синий с белой окантовкой 28.02.1981 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 75069 Ми-14ПС 21 жёлтый, далее 57 красный 28.02.1981 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2

· 01310 Ми-14ПЛ LC1410 31.05.1981 ВВС Ливии
· 01311 Ми-14ПЛ LC1411 1981 ВВС Ливии
· 01312 Ми-14ПЛ LC1412 1981 ВВС Ливии
· 01313 Ми-14ПЛ LC1413 1981 ВВС Ливии
· 01314 Ми-14ПЛ LC1414 1981 ВВС Ливии
· 01315 Ми-14ПЛ LC1415 30.06.1981 ВВС Ливии
· 01316 Ми-14ПЛ LC1416, далее Ми-14ПЖ LC1416 (сине-красная окраска), далее Ми-14ПС LC1416 (бело-сине-красная окраска, далее бело-жёлто-оранжевая окраска) 30.06.1981 ВВС Ливии катастрофа 22.04.2016

· 75095 Ми-14ПС …. 01.1982 355 осаэ ВВС КТОФ Каменный Ручей (Монгохто)
· 75097 Ми-14ПС …. 12.1981 (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее ER-MGP переделан в VIP-салон и экспортирован в Республику Конго 17.06.2009
· 75098 Ми-14ПС
· 75099 Ми-14ПС 34 жёлтый 1982 ВМС Украины Саки (Новофёдоровка)
· 75100 Ми-14ПС 57 красный 12.1981 710 оплвп ВВС КТОФ (Новонежино), далее 55 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (Корсаков), далее 355 осаэ (пс) ВВС КТОФ (Май-Гатка Советская Гавань, далее Каменный Ручей Монгохто), далее 184 осао (пс) ВВС КТОФ (на хранении, Каменный Ручей Монгохто) в 2008 году отправлен на Улан-Уденский авиазавод для переделки в Ми-8 из-за невыработанного ресурса фюзеляжа
· 75101 Ми-14ПС 07 жёлтый 1982 113 овп, далее 316 овэ Троицк
· 75102 Ми-14ПС 08 жёлтый 1982 113 овп, далее 316 овэ Троицк

· 10003 Ми-14ПЛ 11353 1982 ВВС Югославии Разбился 25.12.1987
· 10004 Ми-14ПЛ 11354 1982 ВВС Югославии Уничтожен силами НАТО в 1999 году

· 01317 Ми-14ПЛ LC1417, далее Ми-14ПЖ LC1417 (сине-красная окраска), далее Ми-14ПС LC1417 (бело-сине-красная окраска, далее бело-жёлто-оранжевая окраска) 30.04.1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01318 Ми-14ПЛ LC1418 30.04.1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01319 Ми-14ПЛ LC1419 31.05.1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01320 Ми-14ПЛ LC1420 1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01321 Ми-14ПЛ LC1421 31.05.1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01322 Ми-14ПЛ LC1422 31.06.1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01323 Ми-14ПЛ LC1423 31.06.1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01324 Ми-14ПЛ LC1424 31.07.1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01325 Ми-14ПЛ LC1425 18.08.1985 ВВС Ливии
· 01326 Ми-14ПЛ LC1426 31.08.1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01327 Ми-14ПЛ LC1427 31.08.1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01328 Ми-14ПЛ LC1428 1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01329 Ми-14ПЛ LC1429 25.09.1982 ВВС Ливии
· 01330 Ми-14ПЛ LC1430 30.09.1982 ВВС Ливии

· 75132 Ми-14ПС …. 01.1983 355 осаэ ВВС КТОФ Каменный Ручей (Монгохто)
· 75133 Ми-14ПС …. 12.1982 355 осаэ ВВС КТОФ Каменный Ручей (Монгохто)
· 75134 Ми-14ПС 03 синий 1982 отряд управления Ейского ВВАУЛ, далее отряд ПСО 1 сад 4 А ВВС и ПВО
· 75135 Ми-14ПС 10 1982 авиация ВМФ СССР в/ч 22580 (Скултэ, Рига)
· 75137 Ми-14ПС …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 5137 синий (ВМС Польши) 1982
· 75138 Ми-14ПС 30 жёлтый, далее 58 красный 23.12.1982 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 75139 Ми-14ПС СССР-06127 1983 МАП, Комсомольское-на-Амуре АПО им. Ю.А.Гагарина
· 75147 Ми-14ПС 33 жёлтый 1983 872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ на фюзеляже надпись «Москва», находится в экспозиции Луганского авиационного музея (Луганск, Украина)

· 30301 Ми-14ПЛ 40 1983 Куба
· 30302 Ми-14ПЛ 41 1983 Куба не подтвержден
· 30303 Ми-14ПЛ 42 1983 Куба не подтвержден
· 30304 Ми-14ПЛ 43 1983 Куба не подтвержден
· 30305 Ми-14ПЛ 44 1983 Куба не подтвержден

· 75161 Ми-14ПС 01 синий 1983 отряд управления Ейского ВВАУЛ, далее отряд ПСО 1 сад 4 А ВВС и ПВО
· 75162 Ми-14ПС 02 синий 1983 отряд управления Ейского ВВАУЛ, далее отряд ПСО 1 сад 4 А ВВС и ПВО
· 75167 Ми-14ПС 1983 авиация ВМФ СССР, далее ВМС Украины
· 75182 Ми-14ПС …. 1983 СВО МО Республики Казахстан, далее передан РГП «Казарнаулыэкспорт»
· 75183 Ми-14ПС …. 1983 СВО МО Республики Казахстан, далее передан РГП «Казарнаулыэкспорт»
· 75184 Ми-14ПС 69 жёлтый (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 04 синий (отряд управления Ейского ВВАУЛ, далее отряд ПСО 1 сад 4 А ВВС и ПВО) 1983
· 75185 Ми-14ПС …. 1983 переоборудован в Ми-14ПЖ

· А1007 Ми-14ПЛ 1007 31.07.1983 ВМС Польши
· А1008 Ми-14ПЛ 1008 18.08.1983 ВМС Польши
· А1009 Ми-14ПЛ 1009 белый, далее Mi-14PL/R 1009 31.08.1983 ВМС Польши доработка Ми-14ПЛ в поисково-спасательный вариант
· А1010 Ми-14ПЛ 1010 31.08.1983 ВМС Польши
· А1011 Ми-14ПЛ 1011 ВМС Польши
· А1012 Ми-14ПЛ 1012, далее Mi-14PL/R 1012 29.09.1983 ВМС Польши доработка Ми-14ПЛ в поисково-спасательный вариант
· А1013 Ми-14ПС 1013 15.12.1983 ВМС Польши
· А1014 Ми-14ПС 1014 20.12.1983 ВМС Польши
· А1015 Ми-14ПС 1015 22.12.1983 ВМС Польши авария 10.05.1987
· А1016 Ми-14ПС 1016 25.12.1983 ВМС Польши

· З6016 Ми-14ПС 1475 1985 ВМС Сирии
· З6017 Ми-14ПЛ 2394 1985 ВМС Сирии не подтвержден
· З6018 Ми-14ПЛ 2395 1985 ВМС Сирии
· З6019 Ми-14ПЛ 2396 1985 ВМС Сирии
· З6020 Ми-14ПС 1476 1985 ВМС Сирии
· З6021 Ми-14ПС 1477 1985 ВМС Сирии не подтвержден
· З6022 Ми-14ПС 1478 1985 ВМС Сирии

· 20601 Ми-14ПС …., далее ER-MGA, далее 601 (ВВС Йемена) 21.02.1985
· 20602 Ми-14ПС …., далее ER-MGB, далее 602 (ВВС Йемена) 21.02.1985

· 74001 Ми-14БТ 24 жёлтый, далее 60 красный 08.06.1979 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 74002 Ми-14БТ 25 жёлтый, далее 61 красный 23.12.1979 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 74003 Ми-14БТ …. 1980 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ Донское

· У5007 Ми-14ПС 811 красный 1979 ВМС Болгарии
· У5008 Ми-14БТ 812 красный 1979 ВМС Болгарии находится в экспозиции Bulgarian Museum of Aviation (Пловдив, Болгария)

· 74011 Ми-14БТ …. 21.01.1980 авиация ВМФ СССР, далее ВМС Украины
· 74012 Ми-14БТ …. 1980 396 окплвэ (в/ч 69162) ВВС ДКБФ Донское 02.11.99 передан в Украину из 396 окплвэ (в/ч 69162) ВВС ДКБФ
· 74015 Ми-14БТ 26 жёлтый, далее 62 красный 14.02.1980 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2 переоборудован в Ми-14ГП в 1997 году, далее переоборудован в Ми-14ПЖ
· 74032 Ми-14БТ 27 жёлтый, далее 63 красный 30.09.1980 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· 74035 Ми-14БТ …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее Ми-14ПЖ UR-CBE, далее Ми-14ГП EX-08002 20.11.1980 02.11.99 передан в Украину из 396 окплвэ (в/ч 69162) ВВС ДКБФ
· 74036 Ми-14БТ …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее Ми-14ПЖ UR-BYE 1980 02.11.99 передан в Украину из 396 окплвэ (в/ч 69162) ВВС ДКБФ
· 74038 Ми-14БТ …. 21.11.1980 авиация ВМФ СССР, далее ВМС Украины
· 74083 Ми-14БТ 53 красный ВМС Украины находится в экспозиции Государственного музея авиации (Жуляны, Киев, Украина)
· 74121 Ми-14БТ 28 жёлтый (2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ), далее 64 красный (2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ), далее 4K-AZ5 (с 1996, Азербайджан) 30.03.1983 Североморск-2 переоборудован в Ми-14ПЖ
· 74122 Ми-14БТ …. 1983 872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ Кача
· 74126 Ми-14БТ 29 жёлтый, далее 65 красный 31.03.1983 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2

· З4010 Ми-14БТ 646 чёрный (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+09 (ВМС Германии), далее МИ-14 S9-TAJ собственное имя «Eliminator III», далее «Pato I»
· З4011 Ми-14БТ 647 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+10 (ВМС Германии), далее Ми-14 S9-TAF 1985 собственное имя «Pato II»
· З4012 Ми-14БТ 648 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+11 (ВМС Германии), далее Ми-14 S9-TAG 1985 собственное имя «Pato III»
· З4013 Ми-14БТ 653 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+12 (ВМС Германии), далее S9-TAI 1985
· З4014 Ми-14БТ 654 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+14 (ВМС Германии) 1985
· З4015 Ми-14БТ 655 (ВМС ГДР), далее 95+15 (ВМС Германии) 1985

· 74181 Ми-14БТ …. 1985 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ, далее 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ Донское

*Неизвестны заводские номера?*

· ? Ми-14 TN-AJI?
· ? Ми-14БТ 29 авиация ВМФ СССР
· ? Ми-14БТ 31 красный авиация ВМФ СССР
· ? Ми-14БТ 41 жёлтый 872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14БТ 42 жёлтый 872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14БТ 43 жёлтый 872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14БТ 45 жёлтый 872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14БТ 53 красный 55 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (Корсаков)
· ? Ми-14БТ 63 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14БТ 64 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 08 жёлтый ВВС Грузии
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 10 жёлтый 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2 авария 02.02.1984
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 14 жёлтый 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2 катастрофа 07.01.1978
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 17 жёлтый 872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 21 жёлтый ВВС Грузии
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 25 жёлтый 872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 41 жёлтый 872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 45 опытный, «Ми-14ПЛ ударный», вертолёт-носитель управляемого ракетного оружия класса «Воздух-поверхность» по заказу правительства Сирии, остался в одном опытном экземпляре
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 45 жёлтый находится на учебном аэродроме ШМАС ВМФ (Выборг, Ленинградская область)
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 48 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 49 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 50 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 50 авиация ВМФ СССР
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 52 красный ВВС КТОФ
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 54 жёлтый находится в экспозиции Музея Выборгского АТУ ГА (п.Харитоново, Ленинградская область)
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 55 жёлтый ВМС Украины
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 56 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача, далее …. ВМС Болгарии
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 57 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача, далее …. ВМС Болгарии
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 59 красный ВВС КТОФ
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 60 красный ВВС КТОФ катастрофа 06.09.1988
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 65 красный 51 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (в/ч 10610, Новонежино), далее 169 огсап (в/ч 35510, Камрань, Вьетнам), далее 51 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (в/ч 10610, Новонежино)
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 65 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача, далее …. ВМС Болгарии
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 66 красный ВВС КТОФ
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 66 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 67 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача, далее …. ВМС Болгарии
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 68 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 70 красный 51 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (в/ч 10610, Новонежино), далее 169 огсап (в/ч 35510, Камрань, Вьетнам), далее 51 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (в/ч 10610, Новонежино)
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 72 красный ВВС КТОФ
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 73 красный ВВС КТОФ
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 74 красный ВВС КТОФ
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 75 красный 51 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (в/ч 10610, Новонежино)
· ? Ми-14ПЛ 80 красный авиация ВМФ СССР
· ? Ми-14ПЛМ 31 жёлтый 872 оплвп ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛМ 46 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПЛМ 35 жёлтый 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское
· ? Ми-14ПЛМ 49 жёлтый 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское получен после аварии 07.07.1977 Ми-14ПЛ б/н 36 жёлтый
· ? Ми-14ПС …. (Авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 5. красный (Авиация ВМФ России), далее RF-24737 катастрофа 11.05.2006
· ? Ми-14ПС …. (Авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 5. красный (Авиация ВМФ России), далее RF-20439
· ? Ми-14ПС 02 опсэ Городской (Караганда, Казахстан)
· ? Ми-14ПС 04 красный 363 оплвэ Анапа
· ? Ми-14ПС 07 жёлтый 3 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское авария 10.03.1982
· ? Ми-14ПС 07 белый ВВС Грузии
· ? Ми-14ПС 08 белый ВВС Грузии
· ? Ми-14ПС 09 красный ВВС КТОФ
· ? Ми-14ПС 12 красный 249 осаэ ПрибВО Скулте
· ? Ми-14ПС 22 жёлтый 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· ? Ми-14ПС 23 жёлтый 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2
· ? Ми-14ПС 38 жёлтый 249 осаэ ПрибВО Скулте
· ? Ми-14ПС 51 жёлтый ВМС Украины
· ? Ми-14ПС 56 ВВС СССР 82 ово (Аральск)
· ? Ми-14ПС 59 красный 51 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (в/ч 10610, Новонежино), далее 169 огсап (в/ч 35510, Камрань, Вьетнам), далее 51 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ (в/ч 10610, Новонежино)
· ? Ми-14ПС 83 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача
· ? Ми-14ПС 84 жёлтый 859 уц МА ВВС КЧФ Кача

*Реестр будет редактироваться по мере поступления информации.*

----------


## Fencer

Вопрос по Ми-14:
• 78476 Ми-14ПЛ …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 809 (ВМС Болгарии)
и
• 78486 Ми-14ПЛ 809 красный ВМС Болгарии
Правильный заводской 78476?

----------


## Fencer

Вопрос по Ми-14:
• 78418 Ми-14ПЛ …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 806 (ВМС Болгарии)
и
• У5006 Ми-14ПЛ 806 ВМС Болгарии
Кто уточнит?

----------


## Fencer

*Аварии и катастрофы Ми-14*

20.05.1976. Авария Ми-14 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ (подтверждена).
07.07.1977. Авария Ми-14ПЛ б/н 36 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ (подтверждена).
28.09.1977. Катастрофа Ми-14ПЛ 710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ под Ачинском (подтверждена).
07.01.1978. Катастрофа Ми-14ПЛ б/н 14 жёлтый 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (подтверждена).
18.04.1980. Катастрофа Ми-14.
10.03.1982. Авария Ми-14ПС б/н 07 жёлтый 3 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ (подтверждена).
16.01.1984. Авария Ми-14ПЛ б/н 43 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ (подтверждена).
02.02.1984. Авария Ми-14ПЛ б/н 10 жёлтый 1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (подтверждена).
15.06.1983. Катастрофа Ми-14ПЛ б/н 1006 (заводской № А1006) ВМС Польши (подтверждена).
14.06.1985. Авария Ми-14ПЛМ.
январь 1986. Катасрофа Ми-14ПЛ ВМС Болгарии.
10.05.1987. Авария Ми-14ПЛ б/н 1015 (заводской № А1015) ВМС Польши подтверждена).
25.12.1987. Авария Ми-14ПЛ б/н 11353 (заводской № 10003) ВМС Югославии.
15.11.1988. Авария Ми-14ПЛ б/н 1014 (заводской № А1014) ВМС Польши (подтверждена).
01.08.1989. Авария Ми-14ПС 51 оплвэ ВВС КТОФ.
20.07.1990. Катастрофа Ми-14ПС.
26.08.1992. Авария Ми-14 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (подтверждена).
13.09.1994. Авария Ми-14ПЛ б/н 1004 (заводской № А1004) ВМС Польши (подтверждена).
11.05.2006. Авария Ми-14ПС RF-24737 (подтверждена). Катастрофа Ми-14ПС Сахалинского АСК РОСТО в заливе Анива (борт RF-24737), 11 мая 2006 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика.
22.03.2015. Катастрофа Ми-14ПЛ б/н 2393 (заводской № 07007) ВМС Сирии.
22.04.2016. Катастрофа Ми-14ПС LC1416 (заводской № 01316) ВВС Ливии.

----------


## lindr

Сирийские ,ремонт 2008. Номера идут подряд, можете присвоить известным бортовым серийные по соответствию в промежутках, по Ми-25 могу сказать вероятность угадать до 90%

ВЕРТОЛЕТ"МИ-14ПЛ",Б/ЭКСП.,1989Г.ВЫПУСК,МАССА ПУСТОГО СНАРЯЖ.8800КГ,ЗАВ.№07004,БОРТ.№  2390,

ВЕРТОЛЕТ "МИ-14ПЛ",Б/ЭКСПЛ.,1989Г.ВЫПУСК,МАССА ПУСТОГО СНАРЯЖ.8800КГ,ЗАВ.№07007,БОРТ.№  2393

ВЕРТОЛЕТ "МИ-14ПЛ",Б/ЭКСПЛ.,1989Г.ВЫПУСК,МАССА ПУСТОГО СНАРЯЖ.8800КГ,ЗАВ.№ 04501,БОРТ.№ 2380

ВЕРТОЛЕТ "МИ-14ПЛ",Б/ЭКСПЛ.,1989Г.ВЫПУСК,МАССА ПУСТОГО СНАРЯЖ.8800КГ,ЗАВ.№ 04505,БОРТ.№ 2384

ВЕРТОЛЕТ "МИ-14ПЛ",Б/ЭКСПЛ.,1989Г.ВЫПУСК,МАССА ПУСТОГО СНАРЯЖ.8800КГ,ЗАВ.№ 36018,БОРТ.№ 2395

ВЕРТОЛЕТ "МИ-14ПС",Б/ЭКСПЛ.,1989 Г.ВЫПУСК,МАССА ПУСТОГО СНАРЯЖ. 8800КГ,ЗАВ.№ 36022,БОРТ.№ 1478

----------


## Fencer

Добавил данные по Ми-14 ВМС Сирии из поста # 6 в реестр Ми-14.

----------


## lindr

> Ми-14ПЛ 1282 ВМС Сирии


*2382* он же зав.н 04503, не было Ми-14 в Сирии с кодом 12** Арабские 3 и 2 очень трудно различимы, 1 и 2 трудно различимы на расстоянии.

01317 Ми-14ПЛ LC1417, далее Ми-14ПЖ LC1417 ВВС Ливии

http://www.facebook.com/bubaker.alwalid

----------


## Fencer

> *2382* он же зав.н 04503, не было Ми-14 в Сирии с кодом 12** Арабские 3 и 2 очень трудно различимы, 1 и 2 трудно различимы на расстоянии.


lindr,спасибо за уточнение.

----------


## Fencer

Появилась информация на авиафоруме:

Не вспомню уже, где именно, но проходила информация, что В-14 СССР-11051 переделан из Ми-8Т зав. №1028. А 0203 - это Ми-8П, принадлежавший КВЗ (у 
него вместо нормального регистрационного номера был бортовой номер 0203); на нём испытывали, в частности, надувные аварийные баллонеты для Ми-8 (он тогда был оранжево-синим), а после списания перекрасили в наипрезелёнейший камуфляж и поставили в казанском парке Победы.

Действительно в Парке Победы (Казань) в качестве памятника находится Ми-8П (заводской № 0203).Вот его фото.Вот что в RP написано:

 0203 Ми-8Т СССР-06179 Казанский вертолетный завод

А вот что написано в The Soviet Transport Database:

 0203? 
 V-8AP CCCP-06181 (1) Aeroflot mfd may64 f/n LBG jun65; c/n not confirmed at LBG, but serial confirmed for this c/n; see c/n 3135

 0203 
 Mi-8P (not known) MAP Kazan VPO in orange/blue/orange Aeroflot c/s; used to test a French-made flotation bag system; photo on display stand at Zhukovski 25aug95; reportedly converted to the first Mi-14 prototype and converted back to a Mi-8 ?!
 Mi-8 CCCP-06179 KGB/Border Guards rgd 12dec91 mfd may66
 Mi-8 (no code) Soviet Air Force Kaz 25jun02 c/n 0203 visible on boom; in camo c/s; preserved in Park Pobedy (Victory Park) at Kazan (N55.829141 E49.107244), seen jun02/aug09

Кто уточнит по этому вопросу?

----------


## lindr

1.Літальний апарат для цивільної авіації Гелікоптер Мі-14ПС(зав.№75097)з переоснащеним VIP-салоном,1981 року випуску, Цивільна авіакомпанія"HELI-AVIA" 

Республика Конго 17.06.2009 экспорт




> • 74015 Ми-14БТ 26 жёлтый, далее 62 красный 2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1 дата выпуска 14.02.1980
> 
>  • 74121 Ми-14БТ 28 жёлтый (2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ), далее 64 красный (2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ), далее 4K-AZ5 Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1 дата выпуска 30.03.1983


1.ДАТЧИК ДПС(ДАТЧИК СИГНАЛІЗАЦІЇ ПОЖЕЖІ)-8ШТ;ДЛЯ ВЕРТОЛЬОТІВ *МІ-14ПЖ* (№№74015,  74121), ЦИВІЛЬНОГО ПРИЗНАЧЕННЯ.         ВИРОБНИК ТА КРАЇНА ВИРОБНИЦТВА НЕВІДОМИ.ТОРГІВЕЛЬНА МАРКА ВІДСУТНЯ.             2.1 МІСЦЕ У ДЕРЕВ`ЯНОМУ ЯЩИКУ,МАРКУВАННЯНА ВАНТАЖН

ВЕРТОЛЕТ МИ-14ГП N74015 ДЛЯ ГРАЖДАНСКОЙ АВИАЦИИ ПО СЛЕ КАПИТАЛЬНОГО РЕМОНТА И ПЕРЕОБОРУДОВАНИЯ переоборудован в 1997

----------


## Fencer

Спасибо за информацию.У меня вопрос.Ми-14БТ (заводской № 74015) переоборудован в МИ-14ПЖ или МИ-14ГП?Или сначала переоборудовали в Ми-14ПЖ,а потом Ми-14ГП в 1997 году?

----------


## lindr

Запись Ми-14ПЖ датируется серединой 2000-х. Да и исправьте два ливийских, я не зря привел фото, никогда они не были ПЖ а были переоборудованы в ПС (люк в задней части для носилок и медпункт) в 2012 они сменили бело-синюю ливрею на оранжево-желтую.

----------


## Fencer

> Запись Ми-14ПЖ датируется серединой 2000-х. Да и исправьте два ливийских, я не зря привел фото, никогда они не были ПЖ а были переоборудованы в ПС (люк в задней части для носилок и медпункт) в 2012 они сменили бело-синюю ливрею на оранжево-желтую.


lindr,спасибо за уточнение.Ливийские Ми-14-е поправил.

----------


## lindr

> Да и исправьте два ливийских, я не зря привел фото, никогда они не были ПЖ а были переоборудованы в ПС (люк в задней части для носилок и медпункт) в 2012 они сменили бело-синюю ливрею на оранжево-желтую.


Однако я не прав, сначала они были переделаны в ПЖ (сине-красная ливрея), потом в период 2009-2011 в ПС бело-сине-красная ливрея, затем в 2012 перекрашены в бело-желто-оранжевую ливрею.

----------


## Fencer

> Однако я не прав, сначала они были переделаны в ПЖ (сине-красная ливрея), потом в период 2009-2011 в ПС бело-сине-красная ливрея, затем в 2012 перекрашены в бело-желто-оранжевую ливрею.


По ливрее можно определить модификацию.Благодарю за информацию.В реестре поправлю.

----------


## Fencer

> *2382* он же зав.н 04503, не было Ми-14 в Сирии с кодом 12** Арабские 3 и 2 очень трудно различимы, 1 и 2 трудно различимы на расстоянии.
> 
> 01317 Ми-14ПЛ LC1417, далее Ми-14ПЖ LC1417 ВВС Ливии
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/bubaker.alwalid


lindr,здесь судя по окраске получается уже Ми-14ПС LC1417?

----------


## Fencer

Вот В-14 в музее Казанского вертолетного завода.Если это один из опытных В-14,то кто скажет который?

----------


## Fencer

> Появилась информация на авиафоруме:
> 
> Не вспомню уже, где именно, но проходила информация, что В-14 СССР-11051 переделан из Ми-8Т зав. №1028. А 0203 - это Ми-8П, принадлежавший КВЗ (у 
> него вместо нормального регистрационного номера был бортовой номер 0203); на нём испытывали, в частности, надувные аварийные баллонеты для Ми-8 (он тогда был оранжево-синим), а после списания перекрасили в наипрезелёнейший камуфляж и поставили в казанском парке Победы.
> 
> Действительно в Парке Победы (Казань) в качестве памятника находится Ми-8П (заводской № 0203).Вот его фото.Вот что в RP написано:
> 
>  0203 Ми-8Т СССР-06179 Казанский вертолетный завод
> 
> ...


Вот ответ Spotter на ветке "Реестр Ми-8" на авиафоруме:

 - не верю! (с)
 Во-первых, переделка Ми-8 в прототип Ми-14 - это серьёзное вмешательство в силовой набор фюзеляжа, это серьёзная переделка гидросистемы (поскольку шасси теперь убирающееся и есть отсек вооружения со створками). Даже учитывая, что на первом прототипе не устанавливалась ППС - операция очень трудоёмкая и исключающая обратную переделку. Это ж не оборудование навесить и затем демонтировать.
 Во-вторых, какой смысл? Переделав "с трудностью большЕю" Ми-8 в Ми-14, браться за такую же трудоёмкую и геморройную обратную переделку в Ми-8 - ради чего??? Как будто мало новых Ми-8!

 Выглядит убедительно.

----------


## lindr

Там, где *надпись AMBULANCE и полумесяц* - ПС  :Biggrin:  
ПЖ тут ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация (есть такой же снимок 1417 на других сайтах)
(шланги торчат, у ПС на фото шлангов нет и створки для носилок сзади-снизу, точно в том месте, откуда выходят шланги)

----------


## Fencer

> Там, где *надпись AMBULANCE и полумесяц* - ПС  
> ПЖ тут ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация (есть такой же снимок 1417 на других сайтах)
> (шланги торчат, у ПС на фото шлангов нет и створки для носилок сзади-снизу, точно в том месте, откуда выходят шланги)


lindr,спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПЛ б/н 45.

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПЛ б/н 57 желтый.

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПЛ б/н 80 красный.

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС (с сайта "Одноклассники").

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС б/н 02 белый.

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-14ПС б/н 05 на вертолетной площадке Лиепая (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-21)


Ми-14ПС бн 05.

----------


## Fencer

• 75018  Ми-14ПС  19 жёлтый, далее 55 красный  31.08.1979  2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ  Североморск-2

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС б/н 30 желтый.

----------


## Fencer

• ?  Ми-14ПС  51 жёлтый  ВМС Украины

----------


## Fencer

"Ми14ПЛ б/н 48 желтый, 872 ОПЛВП ВВС КЧФ (Кача)." (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-26).

----------


## Fencer

• А1004  Ми-14ПЛ  1004  31.05.1980  ВМС Польши

----------


## Fencer

• А1012  Ми-14ПЛ  1012, далее Mi-14PL/R 1012  29.09.1983  ВМС Польши  доработка Ми-14ПЛ в поисково-спасательный вариант

----------


## Fencer

• 75137  Ми-14ПС  …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 5137 синий (ВМС Польши)  1982

----------


## Fencer

"Ми-14ПЛ б/н 17 желтый, 872 ОПЛВП ВВС ЧФ (Кача). На фото Лукьянов Владимир." (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-27).

----------


## Fencer

"Ми-14ПС 872 ОПЛВП ВВС (Кача) принимал участие в съемках фильма "Возвращение резидента", к/студия им.Горького, 1982г. Экипаж: КВ - Кунгурцев В., ЛШ - Портнов П., БТ - Холостяков В." (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-27).

----------


## Fencer

"Ми-14БТ б/н 42 желтый, 872 оплвп (Кача), 3 зв. 3 ВЭ. Работа Михаила Кунгурцева, сына летчика нашего полка - Кунгурцева В.Г." (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-27).

----------


## Fencer

• З6016  Ми-14ПС  1475  1985  ВМС Сирии

----------


## Fencer

• З6019  Ми-14ПЛ  2396  1985  ВМС Сирии

----------


## An-Z

> • ?  Ми-14ПС  …. (Авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 5. красный (Авиация ВМФ России), далее RF-24737  катастрофа 11.05.2006


Этот вертолёт на момент катастрофы не имел отношения к  АВМФ России. Fencer, воздержитесь от публикации схемок и фотографий хреновго качества на которых не видно номеров, посмотрите на название темы.

----------


## Fencer

> Этот вертолёт на момент катастрофы не имел отношения к  АВМФ России.


А где здесь "далее RF-24737" в скобках написано,как здесь "далее 5. красный (Авиация ВМФ России)"?

----------


## Fencer

> Fencer, воздержитесь от публикации схемок и фотографий хреновго качества на которых не видно номеров, посмотрите на название темы.


Фотографии Ми-14-х я решил выкладывать именно в этой ветке - возможно прояснится дополнительная информация по конкретной фотографии.

----------


## OKA

Фото польских Ми-14 "без номеров")) с Балтопса-2016 здесь :

Балтийские "Туманы" - 477768

Мимишки ГДР )) б\н 619, 647

 

http://477768.livejournal.com/3787197.html

----------


## Fencer

• А1004  Ми-14ПЛ  1004  31.05.1980  ВМС Польши авария 13.09.1994

----------


## Fencer

• А1015  Ми-14ПС  1015  22.12.1983  ВМС Польши авария 10.05.1987

----------


## Fencer

• А1006  Ми-14ПЛ  1006  1980  ВМС Польши  катастрофа 15.06.1983

----------


## Fencer

"Ми-14 на испытательной станции "Марь луговая" 1978 год." (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-28).

----------


## Fencer

"Ми-14ПС б/н 55 желтый, с делегацией командования ВМФ и ВВС СССР совершает посадку на палубу ТАКР "Адмирал Кузнецов". Черное море 6 августа 1990 г." (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-28).

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС б/н 01 синий (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-28).

----------


## Fencer

• 75102  Ми-14ПС  08 жёлтый  1982  113 овп, далее 316 овэ  Троицк

Источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-28.

----------


## Fencer

Источник ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## lindr

74015, 75017, 74121 и 75185 засветились здесь

Пятнадцатый арбитражный апелляционный суд

----------


## Fencer

> Источник ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


"Ми-14ПС б/н 03 красный, 363 оплвэ Анапа.
Первоначально анапские Ми-14ПС №№ 03 красный, 04 красный принадлежали 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, в июле 1994 года их перегнали в Анапу." (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-28).

----------


## Fencer

2015 Сирия. Сброс самодельных авиабомб с вертолета Ми-14. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waboECAq0Nc

----------


## Fencer

Ейские спасатели Азовское море https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1C6Pmfd4jo

----------


## Eagle_rost

это у нас есть летающие Ми-14??????

----------


## Fencer

> это у нас есть летающие Ми-14??????


В России летающих Ми-14 на сегодняшнее время нет...

----------


## Fencer

Посадка на воду https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2Ab8Xlv2r4

----------


## Fencer

ВМС Болгарии https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILn5yOI38XY

----------


## OKA

> Посадка на воду https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2Ab8Xlv2r4



Носовую часть для "вертолёта-амфибии" Ми-14, проектировали вредители, однозначно))

----------


## Fencer

"Караганда 1980 год. 154 ОВЭ ПСС ВВС СССР." (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-29).

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПЛ б/н 47 желтый (источник https://ok.ru/profile/454140715632/album/802563808624).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/profile/454140715632/album/802563808624.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/51961029722201/a...3/467873091417.

----------


## Fencer

Корсаков https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-QjUKQjdng

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/48818199134270/photos

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://ok.ru/group/48818199134270/photos


Еще фотографии...

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://ok.ru/group/48818199134270/photos


"Первая посадка на воду в Балтийске (б/техник С. Бубырев)"

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-30

----------


## Fencer

· 20602 Ми-14ПС …., далее ER-MGB, далее 602 (ВВС Йемена) 21.02.1985

----------


## Fencer

· 20601 Ми-14ПС …., далее ER-MGA, далее 601 (ВВС Йемена) 21.02.1985

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/52973216006175/a...3/216837534495

----------


## Fencer

> 22/04/16 ВВС Ливии потеряли Ми-14ПС Экипаж погиб
> 
> 01316	ПЛ	№387			30.06.81	Ливия	LC1416	1314sq Ми-14ПЖ, Ми-14ПС потерян 22.04.16


Кому верить (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-30)?

----------


## Fencer

Ударная сила - Морские Мили (101 выпуск) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6vAlHPMenE

----------


## lindr

> Кому верить (источник http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-m...5727/page-30)?


Вопрос сложный, как я выяснил 1417 перекрашивали неоднократно, и бело-желто-красный окрас 2012 года не был последним.

----------


## Fencer

"Аэропорт Бурундай" (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/v-otsta...11907/page-139).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/safonovo1s/album/52358...0/853673599956

----------


## Fencer

> • 01313  Ми-14ПЛ  LC1413  1981  ВВС Ливии


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id211006

----------


## Айдар

> "Аэропорт Бурундай" (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/v-otsta...11907/page-139).


Востановять бурундайские ми_14 или как ?

----------


## Fencer

> Востановять бурундайские ми_14 или как ?


Ми-14-е Казахстану нужны?

----------


## Айдар

> Ми-14-е Казахстану нужны?


На каспий можно

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/predsedate/album/52623...8/814713482886

----------


## Fencer

> • 61581  Ми-14ПЛ  09 жёлтый  30.11.1976  1 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ  Североморск-2


"Просто повезло и мы отлетали программу, т.к. после повреждения хвостовой балки при таких-же посадках
на СФ дальнейшие полеты по этой тематике были запрещены и больше никогда в полку не выполнялись
ни на каких типах вертолетов.
У нас для таких посадок был подготовлен вертолёт с бортовым номером 09 (на фото)!
На нем после нескольких довольно грубых посадок после подготовки к повторному
вылету была обнаружена в нескольких местах деформация хвостовой балки!" https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...3331/page-2384

----------


## Fencer

"Ми-14ПЛМ б/н 64 красный, Новонежино (ТОФ)." (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-14.35727/page-31).

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС б/н 10 (источник https://ok.ru/group899ygv.pol/album/...0/512660065258)

----------


## Fencer

*комментарий к фото:* 
аэродром "Донское", лет эдак 40 назад. Выруливает четверка Ми-14ПЛ 1-й эскадрильи и 
занимает свои места на полосе в шахматном порядке для взлета группой или по одному, в
зависимости от взлетного веса. Похоже, фото сделано из кабины третьего ведомого, в центре
кадра выруливает ведущий группы. Сейчас он повернет с магистральной РД налево на курс
20 градусов, прокатится немного вперед и, затормозив, запросит группе "контрольное" (висение).
Выполнив его и получив доклады ведомых о готовности, ведущий командует группе взлет...часа
на три-четыре. https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...3331/page-2947

----------


## Fencer

"Несколько фотографий МИ-14 С Камчатки. Взято с ОК." (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...3331/page-3674).

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС в Монгохто (Каменный Ручей) (источник https://www.ok.ru/group/545518068040...7/861138522221).

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС б/н 55 красный (источник https://www.ok.ru/group/545518068040...9/860301321581).

----------


## APKAH

> Реестр Ми-14


Будет ли обновляться реестр первого поста на созданной вами ветке? Нынче очень актуально ввиду закрытия РП.

----------


## Fencer

> Будет ли обновляться реестр первого поста на созданной вами ветке? Нынче очень актуально ввиду закрытия РП.


Пока новой информации нет.

----------


## Fencer

Дополнение в первый пост:

• 75098  Ми-14ПС https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1804868.html

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПЛ б/н 65 авиации КТОФ (источник https://ok.ru/predsedate/album/53710...2/865595171462)

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПЛ б/н 21 (источник https://ok.ru/berdyan)

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС (источник "608 ПАРМ-Тузель,Ташкент-23229-б" https://ok.ru/group608parmtuz/photos)

----------


## Fencer

Авиаторы Балтики https://ok.ru/group/48818199134270/photos

----------


## Fencer

> Авиаторы Балтики https://ok.ru/group/48818199134270/photos


Еще фотографии...

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС в Монгохто https://ok.ru/mongokht/photos

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-14ПС в Монгохто https://ok.ru/mongokht/photos


26 июня 2007 года

----------


## OKA

Реестр Ми-14

Фото дублирует :

Реестр Ми-14

----------


## Fencer

С сайта "Одноклассники"...

----------


## Fencer

"Кам-рань" https://ok.ru/group42647169400969/photos

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/profile/530240384913

----------


## Fencer

Войсковая часть 42804.Новонежино БАЗА https://ok.ru/group/54170678657132/photos

----------


## Fencer

17.08.1991 г. https://ok.ru/group/51946094723183/a...3/881537281647

----------


## Fencer

> • ?  Ми-14ПС  …. (Авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 5. красный (Авиация ВМФ России), далее RF-24737  катастрофа 11.05.2006


вертушка МЧС после учений в Анивском заливе https://ok.ru/kraevedyda/album/54092...7/630812955137

----------


## Fencer

https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku/photos

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПЛ б/н 61 https://ok.ru/group/53625922781191/photos

----------


## Fencer

> • 75018  Ми-14ПС  19 жёлтый, далее 55 красный  31.08.1979  2 вэ 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ  Североморск-2


Источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...3331/page-7913

----------


## Fencer

> • 612??  Ми-14ПЛ  42 жёлтый  1975  1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ  Донское


Ми-14ПЛ б/н 42 (источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...3331/page-8492)

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14БТ б/н 10
https://russianplanes.net/id264919
https://russianplanes.net/id264920
https://russianplanes.net/id264921

----------


## Fencer

> • 20601  Ми-14ПС  …., далее ER-MGA, далее 601 (ВВС Йемена)  21.02.1985


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id265885

----------


## Fencer

> • 20602  Ми-14ПС  …., далее ER-MGB, далее 602 (ВВС Йемена)  21.02.1985


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id265884

----------


## Fencer

> • 75097  Ми-14ПС  …. 12.1981  (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее ER-MGP  переделан в VIP-салон и экспортирован в Республику Конго 17.06.2009


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id268791

----------


## Fencer

> • 74036  Ми-14БТ  …. (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее Ми-14ПЖ UR-BYE  1980   02.11.99 передан в Украину из 396 окплвэ (в/ч 69162) ВВС ДКБФ


Источники https://russianplanes.net/id268789 и https://russianplanes.net/id268790

----------


## Fencer

Источник tp://forums.airbase.ru/2020/07/t13660--mi-14-poluchayut-vtoruyu-zhizn.7476.html

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/profile/554938983014

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС б/н 51 красный 555 псап КЧФ (источник https://ok.ru/profile/554938983014)

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-14ПС б/н 51 красный 555 псап КЧФ (источник https://ok.ru/profile/554938983014)


Еще фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/korsakovav/album/54587...1/888940933889

----------


## ПСП

Ми-14ПС №07 из Троицкого 113 овп ПСС. (Ok.ru)

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-14ПС №07 из Троицкого 113 овп ПСС. (Ok.ru)
> Вложение 100723 Вложение 100724 Вложение 100725 Вложение 100726


На дальнем плане виден здесь https://russianplanes.net/id113456

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-14ПС №07 из Троицкого 113 овп ПСС. (Ok.ru)
> Вложение 100723 Вложение 100724 Вложение 100725 Вложение 100726


В реестре Ми-14-х



> • 75101  Ми-14ПС  07 жёлтый  1982  113 овп, далее 316 овэ  Троицк

----------


## ПСП

> 17.081991 г. https://ok.ru/group/51946094723183/a...3/881537281647


*• 75102 Ми-14ПС 08 жёлтый 1982 113 овп, далее 316 овэ Троицк*

----------


## Fencer

> • 20602  Ми-14ПС  …., далее ER-MGB, далее 602 (ВВС Йемена)  21.02.1985


Источник https://ok.ru/group/51477585592459/a...9/902224024459

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://vk.com/album-102632131_249334263

----------


## Fencer

Кладбище военных самолетов и вертолетов Бурундай https://urban3p.ru/object8672

----------


## Fencer

> • 75147  Ми-14ПС  33 красный  1983  авиация ВМФ СССР  находится в экспозиции Луганского авиационного музея (Луганск, Украина)


Источник https://urban3p.ru/object8333

----------


## Fencer

Катастрофа Ми-14ПЛ 710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ 28.09.1977 года (источник https://ok.ru/group710yokplvp/topic/152354721426381).

----------


## Fencer

> • 01317  Ми-14ПЛ  LC1417, далее Ми-14ПЖ LC1417 (сине-красная окраска), далее Ми-14ПС LC1417 (бело-сине-красная окраска, далее бело-жёлто-оранжевая окраска)  30.04.1982  ВВС Ливии


Источник https://ok.ru/aviaworld/album/526558...8/897206512730

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id275039
https://russianplanes.net/id275040
https://russianplanes.net/id275041

----------


## Fencer

Ми-14ПС б/н 55 (источник https://ok.ru/vertolety/album/521717...9/906996185415).

----------


## Fencer

> · 61405 Ми-14ПЛ 54 красный 1976 находится в экспозиции государственного музея авиации (Жуляны, Киев, Украина)


http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_303.html

----------


## Fencer

> · 74083 Ми-14БТ 53 красный ВМС Украины находится в экспозиции Государственного музея авиации (Жуляны, Киев, Украина)


http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_302.html

----------


## Fencer

> · 612?? Ми-14ПЛ 35 жёлтый 09.1975 1 вэ 745 оплвп ВВС ДКБФ Донское


https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...764284&slide=0

----------


## Fencer

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...331/page-11218

----------


## Fencer

> · 78495 Ми-14ПЛМ 36 жёлтый 1979 ВМС Украины


https://russianplanes.net/id293015

----------


## Fencer

Технический музей в Шпеере: морской многоцелевой вертолёт-амфибия берегового базирования Ми-14ПЛ. https://igor113.livejournal.com/1247336.html

----------


## Fencer

Официальные новости. Мы проделали огромную работу. ООО Альфа Инжиниринг будет производить пожарно-спасательные вертолёты-амфибии Ми-14ПЖС для иностранных заказчиков. ЛС для заказа. https://m.vk.com/wall-203849183_47

----------

